# Phoenix sound fading



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a number of Phoenix sound boards in engines, but never had this happen. I have a P11 in one of my SD 45s, I put it on the track and start up, and it works fine, but over one large loop of my layout it slowly fades to nothing. Later if I put it back on the track it will do the same thing again. I have it apart, and checked all connections, and they are all solid. I moved, and the engine was not run for over a year, and I noticed that the battery appears to not support any sound when it is stopped. Is it necessary for the battery to have a charge for normal operation also? That is the only thing I can come up with. 

Ideas while I still have it apart on the bench.
Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 19 May 2013 11:45 AM 
I have a number of Phoenix sound boards in engines, but never had this happen. I have a P11 in one of my SD 45s, I put it on the track and start up, and it works fine, but over one large loop of my layout it slowly fades to nothing. Later if I put it back on the track it will do the same thing again. I have it apart, and checked all connections, and they are all solid. I moved, and the engine was not run for over a year, and I noticed that the battery appears to not support any sound when it is stopped. Is it necessary for the battery to have a charge for normal operation also? That is the only thing I can come up with. 

Ideas while I still have it apart on the bench.
Paul
I am assuming (bad thing to do!) that you are running battery power? OR are you talking about the NiMH battery on the board? Either way, I would suspect a low battery is your problem. A year of non-use can't be good.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes Gary, it is on track power. That's why I'm thinking that it's the battery. I was questioning that you need the battery to operate on track power. I am used to the Sierra cards who function perfectly on track power with a totally dead battery. I got one of those too out of the move. 

Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 19 May 2013 09:28 PM 
Yes Gary, it is on track power. That's why I'm thinking that it's the battery. I was questioning that you need the battery to operate on track power. I am used to the Sierra cards who function perfectly on track power with a totally dead battery. I got one of those too out of the move. 

Paul 
As I understand it, IF you can't hear sound at idle, then you have to replace the battery. I saw it somewhere on the Phoenix site. Just can't remember where.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The battery is not required for normal ops when track voltage is above 3.8 volts. The battery provides only start up, shut down and dirty track spot back up power. Once track voltage in operation rises above about 4 volts , the battery goes into charge mode and is not powering the system. You can easily confirm this by simply unplugging the battery and running. You will not get start up sequence, but sound will commence when you raise the speed on your track . 
Find someone with the software package, or if you cannot, send the board to me . I can easily confirm charge state and condition of battery among other parameters. The software will confirm setting and operation .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought if the battery was bad it could affect operation even under power... If you removed the battery, then the unit would work as expected (of course not below 3.8 volts) 

But I'm not 100% on this. I'll defer to Jonathan here. 

Greg


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I still feel that Gary's assessment is right. NO sound at idle or with engine stopped means a dead battery. This is exactly what the Sierra boards do also. When stopped, if the battery is not sufficient to run the sound you get this clicking sound, then when the engine moves out, the sound comes on. I seem to remember the same issue with the P11 board. Now it don't do anything. I think that it is just dead. 

Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By K27_463 on 19 May 2013 10:04 PM 
The battery is not required for normal ops when track voltage is above 3.8 volts. The battery provides only start up, shut down and dirty track spot back up power. Once track voltage in operation rises above about 4 volts , the battery goes into charge mode and is not powering the system. You can easily confirm this by simply unplugging the battery and running. You will not get start up sequence, but sound will commence when you raise the speed on your track . 
Find someone with the software package, or if you cannot, send the board to me . I can easily confirm charge state and condition of battery among other parameters. The software will confirm setting and operation . 

Paul,

I would DEFINITELY defer to Jonathan regarding your sound problem. He is the one that does my sound installs and Airwire. He has been doing this for a lot longer than I have AND has the experience and knowledge I count on. Go with Jonathan's suggestion.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, it will affect ops under power. Anytime you cross a dead or dirty spot the sound will instantly drop out if there is no battery. I used the phrase "dirty track spot back up power" which perhaps was not clear enough. 
The op used the word fade, that does not imply an instant drop , but that may be what he meant. In any case, a run w/o battery will give either same or different symptoms, then you know. 
wwww.rctrains.com


----------

